
Ask HN: Purpose-driven job posting platform needs validation - faridmovsumov
Hi guys,<p>We are in Startup weekend Amsterdam. Working on a purpose driven company job posting platform. All feedbacks are highly appreciated.<p>We also prepared super simple landing page.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;beyourhero.co&#x2F;
======
faridmovsumov
Link is not clickable in description. In case you wanna see our landing page.
[http://beyourhero.co/](http://beyourhero.co/)

------
cabmille
I think that's not worth your time. There are other ways to find purpose
driven companies.

~~~
faridmovsumov
Thanks for your feedback. Could you give an example please. We found some
platforms but all these aren't well structured and serious platforms.

